# Fine air filter



## Jameshow (16 Nov 2021)

INDUSTRIAL AIR FILTER | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for INDUSTRIAL AIR FILTER at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk






Anyone think this would work as a decent fine air filter with a 4/6" fan in the opening? 

Cheers James


----------



## Inspector (16 Nov 2021)

It would probable work but you should find out to what level it filters and skip it if it doesn't filter to 0.5 micron or 1.0 micron at the most. If you can find a squirrel cage fan like central heaters use and put one on each side of the housing it will suck through the filters. The dust will be on the outside and you can clean it when it builds up. Blow into the hole and it fills with dust and becomes much harder to clean.

Pete


----------



## Jameshow (16 Nov 2021)

Inspector said:


> It would probable work but you should find out to what level it filters and skip it if it doesn't filter to 0.5 micron or 1.0 micron at the most. If you can find a squirrel cage fan like central heaters use and put one on each side of the housing it will suck through the filters. The dust will be on the outside and you can clean it when it builds up. Blow into the hole and it fills with dust and becomes much harder to clean.
> 
> Pete


Great thanks for the directional tip!


----------



## Sandyn (16 Nov 2021)

These filters are for engine air intake. Large industrial engines. According to a Donaldson air intake catalogue, I think these filters are 'standard' they generally remove around 96% of contaminants. I Really doubt they will filter down to 0.5/1 micron level. I think the filter would need to be blue, or two stage filtering. If you want to get up to 99% +. I don't think they will do it. (£12?) If this is what you are trying to achieve. I would not risk using them without confirming their performance. Depends what you mean by fine air filter?


----------



## DBT85 (30 Nov 2021)

An engine is far less concerned about getting 10 micron contaminants in than your lungs are. An air filter for engines is to keep the bigger stuff out that is going to ruin the engine.

What's the intended use?


----------



## Cabinetman (30 Nov 2021)

Whilst it would be nice to have no dust in the workshop, imagining that you are ever going to reduce the particles in the air in your workshop down to subatomic size is fanciful at best. It’s horses for courses, aeroplanes change their air through HEPA filters four? times a minute, I’m sure operating theatres are similar, we are talking about just not having piles build up in untouched places here. Not sure about those filters James but better than nothing I’m sure.
Ian


----------



## Jameshow (30 Nov 2021)

I should just put my DX outside so the fine particles are outside of the workshop rather than inside.

I really need to sort out my workshop with insulation power and lighting. 

Cheers James


----------



## baldkev (30 Nov 2021)

The only downside to putting the dust outside, is that you loose your heat very quickly when the extrator is on. I still havent got mine done ( the cost of the motor, vfd plus ducting etc ) but mine will vent into an outside dust shed.... and I'll be cold during the winter!


----------



## Inspector (30 Nov 2021)

Ah but your cold isn't really all that cold. It barely stays under 0º for very long at all.  I know I know it is a damp cold. 

Pete


----------



## Jameshow (1 Dec 2021)

baldkev said:


> The only downside to putting the dust outside, is that you loose your heat very quickly when the extrator is on. I still havent got mine done ( the cost of the motor, vfd plus ducting etc ) but mine will vent into an outside dust shed.... and I'll be cold during the winter!


Good point. Maybe a job for spring!!


----------

